# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Is this asbestos or cellulose fibre?

## activeman

Hi all, 
Just pulling up some sheets from the side of the house. Can anyone tell if they are asbestos or cellulose fibre (safe for diy removal)    
I believe that it is Hardiflex (cellulose fibre) since it had the metal capping on top, and has the three dimple row pattern on the sheets. However, I would hate to be wrong. 
Any thoughts appreciated, 
Rob

----------


## Bloss

You just can't tell by looking whatever anyone tells you (unless it has 'asbestos free' printed on it or on a sticker on it)! If you can find out the age that might help - prior to 1985 highly likely asbestos after then less likely. In either case the safety approach is the same - wear mask, goggles, gloves - and should have been before working on anything that is possibly asbestos. You can get tested, but best to just use correct safety gear and read the stickies for law about disposal in WA.

----------


## barney118

Everything I have read suggests the dimple pattern was a give away as most likely to be asbestos. Check your laws regarding removal as NSW we have to use licensed asbestos removalists.

----------


## johnc

It is almost certainly asbestos, in fact I'd say a 99.99% chance it is, get it tested if you wish but I'd wrap it and get it to the tip myself certainly don't leave it lying around. Just make sure you follow all the safety rules in its handling.

----------


## nww1969

First pic I would have thought straight away yes asbestos but the secound pic I haven't
seen asbestos in layers like that. I know the first non asbestos sheeting when it was
first made delaminated and crumbles badly and was a cause of warranty issues.

----------


## Bloss

To repeat - you just can't tell by looking - and I have seen asbestos sheeting in layers exactly like the 2nd pic. Look at what Barney118, Johnc and me have said - read the stickies, take care and follow the rules about disposal in your state (WA).

----------


## intertd6

Try this first off to see if you can identify it by looking at it, How to tell the difference between Super Six and Hardifence | The Asbestos Removal Guide
regards inter

----------


## activeman

> Try this first off to see if you can identify it by looking at it, How to tell the difference between Super Six and Hardifence | The Asbestos Removal Guide
> regards inter

  It was actually this website that convinced me that it wasn't. Nevertheless, it will be getting wrapped and to the tip asap.

----------


## Bloss

That site is an excellent resource and if I recall correctly 'interd6' pointed us to it some time ago. I am a bit surprised as I thought it would be a useful addition to the Library as the whole site has some good history, handling and other information., but when I went to have a look it wasn't there - at least I didn't see it - Admin . . . ? 
Even so my view remains that simple looking is insufficient to make a safe determination - an inspection by experienced people is one thing (and can still be wrong), but for most on this forum who are DIYers with their first and in any case infrequent dealing with possible asbestos it is simply irrelevant. Either pay for a test to confirm if you really want to know, or just treat it as asbestos and manage according to the rues on your state or territory. 
We should be using masks and gloves and protective gear when demolishing, renovating or creating any sort of dust - do that and handling material that could be asbestos containing is not a huge issue.

----------

